# I really want to try Klonopin, is it prescribed easily?



## dingofling (Jun 2, 2012)

im 20 years old and throughout my entire life ive always felt a feeling of worry or anxiety. These feelings are like being in the fight or flight response 24/7 and it drives me nuts. Ive tried tons and tons of medications paxil, lexapro, prozac, wellbutrin just to name a few. 

My senior year of high school which was 3 years ago my mom got prescribed xanax and for about 2 years on and off i was taking it almost everyday (the times she didnt have it i wouldn't be able to take it the withdrawal was pretty bad but not to intense. I was taking about .25mg for a long time then eventually after about a year took .5 My mom didnt know i was taking her medication at first so i felt really guilty and told her, shes open minded and feels just as i do all the time and it helps her so much.

i was never able to get a prescription until one visit i got about 10 pills of .25 and the doctor never gave it to me again instead she tried more and more SSRI's and other medications which I despise because of all the side effects, and not working all that well. 

Since last year early july my mom stoped getting xanax and i had to stop taking it this is when i started to go back into my perment panic state and i had to deal with this for about a year now, i tried teas and herbs to help me the only one that helped was kanna its an herb most people dont know about that isnt bad for you and makes you less anxious. 

Lately im feeling these intense anxiety feeling again and i REALLY want to try klonopin i understand how it works in the brain and how its a benzo so its addicting but i don't really care if im on it for life that would be great (so long as it works)

Recently i made a doctors appointment but its not for another 2 weeks i want to ask about this medication and tell them that ive tried it all and xanax was the only one that worked. My cousin and uncle take klonopin and have been for about 3 years now and swear by it so i really want to see if it will work but im really anxious thinking "the doctor wont give me this its a benzo, its bad its hard drugs" 

Im going to make an appointment with my family doctor to see what he thinks and see if he can let me give it a go, i really need something because once collage starts up again im going to be miserable and panicky espically since the parking lot at my school is like a big giant clustered maze filled with people and cars with one way out. 

I know this is a really long post with a bunch of spelling errors but im in a rush so i apologize .

My main question is, is klonopin easily prescribed? I feel like i would benefit GREATLY from it as i took well to xanax it made me feel normal and like myself. It lasts longer then xanax and seems to be more of a long term solution instead of just popping a xanax when having a panic attack or anxious.

I am extremely anxious thinking im going to go to the doctor and be declined and be stuck with my anxiety because god forbid they put me on another SSRI or drug that takes weeks to work with tons of side effects.
Thanks


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

A general practitioner will be less likely to prescribe any benzodiazapine. That being said, with your upcoming appointment your best bet is to NOT come out and say, "I'd like to try Klonopin." It's unfortunate but the doctor will likely think you're a drug seeker. Explain how bad your anxiety is and how it's negatively affecting your life. Go over all the drugs you've been on and explain that all those SSRI's have not helped you and stress how desperate you're feeling.

Depending on your doctor, they might prescribe you a benzo. Tell your doctor that you were prescribed xanax in the past and that it helped a lot with your anxiety but you felt that it didn't last very long and you wonder if there is a medication which is longer lasting to treat your chronic anxiety.

If your doctor isn't helpful, schedule an appointment with a psychiatrist (look at reviews of p-docs in your area and try to find a good one).

I would also recommend that you buy and try the supplement called Phenibut. You can read a lot about it by searching these forums. Most people agree that it is just as effective as Klonopin or Valium. Look into it. Good luck, I hope you feind the help you need.


----------



## dingofling (Jun 2, 2012)

istayhome said:


> A general practitioner will be less likely to prescribe any benzodiazapine. That being said, with your upcoming appointment your best bet is to NOT come out and say, "I'd like to try Klonopin." It's unfortunate but the doctor will likely think you're a drug seeker. Explain how bad your anxiety is and how it's negatively affecting your life. Go over all the drugs you've been on and explain that all those SSRI's have not helped you and stress how desperate you're feeling.
> 
> Depending on your doctor, they might prescribe you a benzo. Tell your doctor that you were prescribed xanax in the past and that it helped a lot with your anxiety but you felt that it didn't last very long and you wonder if there is a medication which is longer lasting to treat your chronic anxiety.
> 
> ...


i have about 100 grams of phenibut i use to take it daily but tolerance comes quick and its a different kind of anti anxiety i feel more like i took GHB and loopy and since its a nootropic it makes me feel alert even though most people say it makes them tired. i also feel hungover the next day similar to alcohol


----------



## dingofling (Jun 2, 2012)

but thanks for the info dude, ya i wasnt going to just say gime this i was guna explain everything ive taken then tell him how my family members take it and recommend it


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

Easy as hell to get. Didn't work for me though that well, neither did Xanax. Ativan worked the best, the sublingual dose, probably because it has an alternate form of absorption. 

I don't think I metabolize medicines correctly. Probably why I'm on AD #10


----------



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

I had to go through several SSRIs and an anti psychotic and then I got klonopin. 

I dont take it anymore through, I take xanax and it helps way more. Tell them you get panic attack and you will usually get a benzo.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

It's extremely easy to get but be careful what you wish for. A large benzo script was the worst thing that ever happened to me (and no I didn't "abuse" it I took the amount i was scripted).



> Lately im feeling these intense anxiety feeling again and i REALLY want to try klonopin i understand how it works in the brain and how its a benzo so its addicting but i don't really care if im on it for life that would be great (so long as it works)


In a very short nutshell I will try to explain the problems with benzos when used long term and why it isn't a good idea. Essentially, the GABA receptor adapts to the presense of the benzo and can no longer function properly without it. Benzos cause more long lasting changes to this recetor than any other drug, so the withdrawal (acute effects) can last for years. You can literally be in hell 24/7 for years straight. So once you go on, after enough time it can become virtually impossible to get off. Why not just stay on it for life? Well, I tried that. I thought, hey if the withdrawal is so bad, Ill just stay on it. The problem with that apporach, is not just that it might stop working or might not work as well (although that will almost certainly happen) the real problem is when side effects begin to appear that you didn't initially experience. For example, some of the side effects I got from long term benzo use (and these are very common) was severe depression, mood swings and irritiability.

So that is why I don't recommend you go on benzos no long term. Because there is a chance you might end up in the situation I described and NO ONE should put themselves in t hat position. Imagine feeling so depressed that you don't care to live and it is a chemical depression, meaning that no matter what happens to you, winning the lotto, getting the most beautiful girlfriend, being elected president, etc, not if it makes any difference to you because your brain has a TRUE chemical imbalance caused by the benzo. The only way to get out of the depression then, is to go through years of hell of withdrawal. This will be my only warning to you. There are many benzo addicts who will defend their drug of choice to the death. It is up to you whether you want to become one of them, or take a safer road. At your young age and lack of experience , you can't really fathom where youll be at 40 if you spend the next 20 years on benzos.


----------



## dingofling (Jun 2, 2012)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> It's extremely easy to get but be careful what you wish for. A large benzo script was the worst thing that ever happened to me (and no I didn't "abuse" it I took the amount i was scripted).
> 
> In a very short nutshell I will try to explain the problems with benzos when used long term and why it isn't a good idea. Essentially, the GABA receptor adapts to the presense of the benzo and can no longer function properly without it. Benzos cause more long lasting changes to this recetor than any other drug, so the withdrawal (acute effects) can last for years. You can literally be in hell 24/7 for years straight. So once you go on, after enough time it can become virtually impossible to get off. Why not just stay on it for life? Well, I tried that. I thought, hey if the withdrawal is so bad, Ill just stay on it. The problem with that apporach, is not just that it might stop working or might not work as well (although that will almost certainly happen) the real problem is when side effects begin to appear that you didn't initially experience. For example, some of the side effects I got from long term benzo use (and these are very common) was severe depression, mood swings and irritiability.
> 
> So that is why I don't recommend you go on benzos no long term. Because there is a chance you might end up in the situation I described and NO ONE should put themselves in t hat position. Imagine feeling so depressed that you don't care to live and it is a chemical depression, meaning that no matter what happens to you, winning the lotto, getting the most beautiful girlfriend, being elected president, etc, not if it makes any difference to you because your brain has a TRUE chemical imbalance caused by the benzo. The only way to get out of the depression then, is to go through years of hell of withdrawal. This will be my only warning to you. There are many benzo addicts who will defend their drug of choice to the death. It is up to you whether you want to become one of them, or take a safer road. At your young age and lack of experience , you can't really fathom where youll be at 40 if you spend the next 20 years on benzos.


thats all true man, i appericate your feedback and i understand how addicting and messed up it can make you in the long run. Withdrawel isnt a joking matter, maybe ill see if i can get it for the remained of my collage life then take it from there with something more long term. I just hate those SSRI's and all the other drugs ive tried, they make me seem like a shell of who i use to be plus it destroys my sex drive and that brings about more anxiety for me.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Once you stop taking Klonopin, your anxiety will actually be worse than it was before.


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

gilmourr said:


> Easy as hell to get. Didn't work for me though that well, neither did Xanax. Ativan worked the best, the sublingual dose, probably because it has an alternate form of absorption.
> 
> I don't think I metabolize medicines correctly. Probably why I'm on AD #10


Interesting that you should say that. I've tried lorazepam and diazepam in pill form and they did absolutely nothing, and I have wondered if sublingual form would work better. I might give it a try if I can.


----------



## dingofling (Jun 2, 2012)

im starting to wonder if all the random anxiety i feel now which seems stronger then usual is from quiting taking xanax for so long even if it was years ago. There was times when i took more then i should have for a couple of days, thoes days seem hazey. The first time was when my best friend was killed in a car accident, i kind of shut my brain off by taking a decent amount a day nothing over 2mg that i can remember. Then my friend was killed in iraq a couple weeks later so i took more then needed for a while. When my grandma died was the worse i was on a high dose for maybe 3 weeks, ad the sad thing is my memory is so blurry from those binges i cant remember much. I bealive xanax is a great drug so long as its used with respect and care, you cant just take random amounts or juggle between high and low. The lowest amount seemed perfect for me, i am also very thin and tall so maybe it hit me harder? Its weird because i can drink 8 beers and not get a buzz but xanax seems really potent for me


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

dingofling said:


> im starting to wonder if all the random anxiety i feel now which seems stronger then usual is from quiting taking xanax for so long even if it was years ago. There was times when i took more then i should have for a couple of days, thoes days seem hazey. The first time was when my best friend was killed in a car accident, i kind of shut my brain off by taking a decent amount a day nothing over 2mg that i can remember. Then my friend was killed in iraq a couple weeks later so i took more then needed for a while. When my grandma died was the worse i was on a high dose for maybe 3 weeks, ad the sad thing is my memory is so blurry from those binges i cant remember much. I bealive xanax is a great drug so long as its used with respect and care, you cant just take random amounts or juggle between high and low. The lowest amount seemed perfect for me, i am also very thin and tall so maybe it hit me harder? Its weird because i can drink 8 beers and not get a buzz but xanax seems really potent for me


Xanax is considered one of the most addictive meds, but how much you took at once doesn't cause withdraw. It's when it builds up in your system over a period of time. They actually have withdraw thearapies for Xanax.


----------



## borntosuffer (Feb 7, 2009)

I got it prescribed on the first day just cause i said i have panic attacks. Only took it like 3 times cuz i felt pretty suicidal on it.


----------



## neptuneblt (May 24, 2012)

My GP prescribed 2mg Klonopin PRN, but I was pretty much taking that much daily, and he kept prescribing it for about three months. He was clear though that it's not really a good long-term solution, and I eventually tapered off and switched to hydroxyzine (though my psychiatrist said she was comfortable switching me back to the Klonopin if that didn't work). My brother takes 0.5 mg Klonopin daily, and he was prescribed it by his GP also.

So, in my experience, it's prescribed easily, but a lot of doctors will be wary and will warn you about possible dependence. My therapist is totally against it, but she's primarily a drug and alcohol dependency counselor, so she's very aware of the problems stuff like that can cause.

I'd suggest seeing a psychiatrist, and just be up front that you're aware of the risks and would like to try it on an as needed basis. I know it makes you anxious, but the ones who'd say no just feel like they're doing what's in your best interests. And there's no harm in getting a second opinion!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

neptuneblt said:


> My GP prescribed 2mg Klonopin PRN, but I was pretty much taking that much daily, and he kept prescribing it for about three months. He was clear though that it's not really a good long-term solution, and I eventually tapered off and switched to hydroxyzine (though my psychiatrist said she was comfortable switching me back to the Klonopin if that didn't work). My brother takes 0.5 mg Klonopin daily, and he was prescribed it by his GP also.
> 
> So, in my experience, it's prescribed easily, but a lot of doctors will be wary and will warn you about possible dependence. My therapist is totally against it, but she's primarily a drug and alcohol dependency counselor, so she's very aware of the problems stuff like that can cause.
> 
> I'd suggest seeing a psychiatrist, and just be up front that you're aware of the risks and would like to try it on an as needed basis. I know it makes you anxious, but the ones who'd say no just feel like they're doing what's in your best interests. And there's no harm in getting a second opinion!


Yeah it seems ALL therapists HATE benzos.


----------



## d829 (Jul 29, 2010)

You think you have anxiety now, wait until you go through benzo withdrawals.  good luck but you better educate yourself about those pills before making them a lifestyle.


----------



## neptuneblt (May 24, 2012)

Benzo withdrawal would be terrible, but NO ONE would recommend you take it daily for months or years and then just stop abruptly. Anyone who knows anything would tell you that you need to gradually taper or you're going to go through hell. Like I said, I was on Klonopin almost every day for three months, tapered off, and didn't experience any w/d symptoms. 

SSRIs also can't be abruptly discontinued, but I never hear anyone discourage someone from using them for that reason. Any drug needs to be used responsibly.


----------



## dingofling (Jun 2, 2012)

just got home from the doctor instead of klonopin he put me on xanax


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

neptuneblt said:


> Benzo withdrawal would be terrible, but NO ONE would recommend you take it daily for months or years and then just stop abruptly. Anyone who knows anything would tell you that you need to gradually taper or you're going to go through hell. Like I said, I was on Klonopin almost every day for three months, tapered off, and didn't experience any w/d symptoms.
> 
> SSRIs also can't be abruptly discontinued, but I never hear anyone discourage someone from using them for that reason. Any drug needs to be used responsibly.


The reson you didn't experience symptoms most likely had far more to do with the fact that you only took it for three months than the fact that you tapered. I gradually tapered of xanax over a period of six months and was disabled for the next two years. Thats how bad the withdrawal was. I still have several withdrawal symptoms now almost three years later, although I have gotten a lot better.


----------

